# Green Water



## qguy2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Heres the situation...

Week 1 Got a 75G tank, filled it with plants 

DIY CO2. 2 pop bottles, each bottle last about 2 weeks, but 1 bottle is changed every Saturday. About 1 bubble every 2 seconds which is fed to a very small powerhead. 

NO FILTER

Lights is very intense from the SUN from about 6Am till about 9 and then the intensity is reduced gradually up to about 5 PM, The tank is outside, under the roof

after a week I got a little green coloration in the water...but still clear... 


After 1 week, Added TETRA Floratide...plants responded ...the roots of the plants started growing like crazy..

After 1 week, I removed all the plants, and changed the aquascape, it now looks much much better...The Cabomba is growing like weeds as well as another plant species which I dont have the name at the moment

Then I notices that the water started turning green, green in such a way that I can not see the plants at the back..its a Cloudy Green color and got some hair Algae

Changed 90 % of the water....but the green water came back after about 4 days

Added 5 Rosey Barbs...Hair Algae gone for good...for now....

just added a filter, H2O goes into someWhite Filter Media and some bio balls which produces some surface agitation, rate is about 2970 Lph

Will Green Water eventually go away, once the other plants are established ? 

Test Kits are hard to find in this part of the globe..(Philippines), if there are, its pretty expensive and not currently an option...

Any sure thing to add to the tank, that will make the green water go away...should I add fertilizer ?...only one available is Tetra Florapride..

Tetra Algimin is available and quite inexpensize 4 USD, its an algaecide...not sure if the documentation is telling the whole truth..says safe for plants and fish...but I heard that its banned in the US

Daphnia is not available...


----------



## qguy2 (Jun 11, 2004)

problem solved !!!...i hope....

heres what I did

Removed the fish 
Drained the tank with a siphon
when the water was about to be completely drained, placed filter media on the siphon to prevent gravel from being sucked out
turned on the hose and placed the hose on the othen end of the tank and let the siphon continue removing water from the other end, 
so pretty much most of the green water was removed
Filled the tank, The water was from the tap, so it was chlorinated (I can smell the chlorine) 
I ran the filter for about 20 hours
Added the fish, 
4 days later Rosy barbs spawns
its the 6th day and no trace of an outbreak of green water so far...hope its stays this way Foooooooreveeeeeeer


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

any green water now?


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

why dont you look into buying a ultraviolet sterilizer you will forget what green water ever was


----------



## Sgtreef (Jul 4, 2004)

Same problem on the green water,hooked up the Diatom filter ran for two hours pretty clean will try again tomorrow if it still is a tad green.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If you set a tank up right to begin with, you never get GW.

I try and tell folks how, but they forget or just don't know etc.

Add mulm and peat to the substrate and add lots of plants and CO2 and nutrients(NO3, K, PO4, traces and fish from the start).

I've never had GW unless I induced it with NH4 dosing.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

